# Makita LXPH01Z Cordless Hammer Drill Lithium Ion BHP452



## gino29 (Apr 5, 2013)

Greeting everyone,

"GRAB IT BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE"

I have 3 New Makita LXPH01Z Cordless Hammer Drill, 

Used by professional drywall-er & carpenter, is reasonably small to get into tight places. it has a nice power cut feature for voltages to low and spikes.

$65 Each ($100 at Home-depot)

My email: [email protected]


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

If anyone feels like getting ripped off! Please reply to the following ad! :thumbup::yes:


----------



## gino29 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Thank you for your unprofessional comment!*

Thank you for your unprofessional comment!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gino29 said:


> Thank you for your unprofessional comment!


 I'll give ya $30 for all 3!:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Same price. Delivered.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Makita-LXPH0...dless-1-2in-Hammer-Driver-Drill-/121047654275


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Buying a makita is like throwing your money away. Getting ripped off no mater what way you look at it.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gino29 said:


> Thank you for your unprofessional comment!


:cowboy:
Hey Gino - appreciate you are out to be trying to sell something here but not sure you have the right forum to jump in on your first post and attempt to do so. As for Precision Taping, Brian is VERY professional. Just reacted I suppose to an unkown person jumping in and trying to sell used tools on his first post. Unless he thinks its the Makita tools that are a rip off. :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I'll give ya $30 for all 3!:yes:





mudslingr said:


> Same price. Delivered.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Makita-LXPH0...dless-1-2in-Hammer-Driver-Drill-/121047654275





jcampbell said:


> Buying a makita is like throwing your money away. Getting ripped off no mater what way you look at it.


And he thought I was unprofessional! :lol: :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> :cowboy:
> Hey Gino - appreciate you are out to be trying to sell something here but not sure you have the right forum to jump in on your first post and attempt to do so. As for Precision Taping, Brian is VERY professional. Just reacted I suppose to an unkown person jumping in and trying to sell used tools on his first post. Unless he thinks its the Makita tools that are a rip off. :laughing:


Nailed it Ken!
I wouldn't go as far as saying I'm VERY professional though! :jester:

But ya, didn't mean to call you out Gino, fact of the matter is, if you were familiar with the site, you would know that there is a policy on not posting threads for selling items. There have been fraudulent attempts in the past and several trusting members have been taken advantage of. Although I am not necessarily assuming that these are your intentions, we are somewhat of an extended family on here and we look out for our own.

As was also mentioned, this was your first post, you have not participated or contributed to this site and these are typically the type's of fly-by-nighters who attempt these sort of things.

Once again, I am not assuming or accusing you of such actions, just stating what has happened to some of us in the past.

Personally, I also swear by Makita tools! Love them!
If you stick around I'm sure you can learn lots on this site and you are welcomed to do so!

Sincerely, a very unprofessional drywaller :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

OK Brian - we can remove the capitals and just call you very professional then. :thumbsup: Yeah I thought you were keen on the Makita tools. Looks like Gino gave up on us or pawned the tools already.


----------



## gino29 (Apr 5, 2013)

Gentlemen, I acknowledge everybody concerns about getting ripped off from someone you don't know, but to be clear I'm not here to defraud anyone. I'm not looking to make a killing out of 3 makita.

All I was trying to do is get a portion of my investment I made for my employee.

I apologize for my first time posting approach.

Sorry if I offended anyone!

Gino


----------



## ChicagoHandyman (Dec 30, 2014)

are these still available?


----------

